# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Gian hàng không chuyên: Bán mấy thứ linh tinh

## Mới CNC

Như tiêu đề em có mấy món không dùng tới nên mang bán cho có ích.
1. Step 2 pha USA size 57. 200k/1. Có 2 con.
(Xong!)
2. Con PK 268 gần như mới. 250k
Đính kèm 45205
3. Đính kèm 45206
Cặp này không có thông tin gì. Đã bán.
4. Cặp rail IKO 15. 250k. ( Đã bán).
Đính kèm 45207
Còn một số món chưa có hình nên chưa up ạ!

----------

4fun, elenercom

----------


## terminaterx300

> 3. Đính kèm 45206
> Cặp này không có thông tin gì. Bán vo 300k.


gạch nhé  :Wink:

----------


## Mới CNC

Ok. Bác lh zalo 0913807696

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp BT xong, cặp ray có ghạch. Ngoài ra e còn cái spindle chạy bằng khí nén của NSK. Bác nào cần zalo ạ.

----------


## titanhnc

con pk268  , 150k nếu bác đồng ý em gạch con này sđt em : 0909919685

----------


## Mới CNC

Lên đồ USA chính thống đây: IM thần thánh + step cũng thần thánh đây. Đã test chạy ok và mát. Chạy cực sứơng luôn:Đính kèm 52522
Đính kèm 52523
Có 1 bộ duy nhất 650k. ( Xong )

----------


## Mới CNC

2 bộ náy kém thần thánh hơn:

100k/2.

----------


## Hung rau

> Lên đồ USA chính thống đây: IM thần thánh + step cũng thần thánh đây. Đã test chạy ok và mát. Chạy cực sứơng luôn:Đính kèm 52522
> Đính kèm 52523
> Có 1 bộ duy nhất 650k.


Gạch bộ này nhé bạn !

----------


## Mới CNC

Kê bác! Bác lh zalo nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Em up chút. Không hiểu lý do gì mà e ko gắn được ảnh. Em có 22 con step 2 pha size 42 hoạt động ok hết bác nào cần e để lại cho 400k.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Hủy gạch mấy em step nha bác. So sorry

----------


## Mới CNC

Em có 2 cây me như hình 1605. 1 cây dài hơn 1m, cây còn lại hơn 600mm. ko dơ ko gối. tính mua về làm máy 6090. nhưng nghỉ chơi nên bán lại cho bác nào cần.
em bán 900k. vì ko đăng được hình nên bác nào quan tâm xin vui lòng zalo ạ. em cảm ơn.

----------


## Mới CNC

Em xin phép up hình (đã bán).

----------


## hieu_potter

900 k / 2 cây vít me hả bác?

----------


## Mới CNC

Em còn một số step 2 pha size 56, 57 bác nào cần zalo ạ!

----------


## hieu_potter

dài bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## Mới CNC

có đo đâu vẫn vứt xó may mà trên tầng 2 nó ko bị ẩm nên ngoại hình sáng.

----------


## Mới CNC

Có cây me phi 20 bước 20, HT khoảng 450 có sẵn gối BK và khớp nối. Cấp chính xác C5. Em bán 600k. (tặng cây nằm cạnh luôn.)

----------


## Mới CNC

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Vít me phi 25 tầm 1.8m có ko bác ?

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 58317
Đính kèm 58318
Up hình thưa các cụ.

----------


## Mới CNC

> Vít me phi 25 tầm 1.8m có ko bác ?


Không có bác ơi. E dư dùng chứ không chuyên.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 58323
MỸ NHẬT kết hợp. 400k ạ.

----------


## aiemphuong

hình như bác up hình lần nào cũng lỗi thì phải @@

----------


## Mới CNC

đính kèm cũng không được. Lấy link từ photobucket cũng lỗi. Sao vậy nhỉ?

----------


## aiemphuong

phôtbuchek hình như thu phí rồi nên ko up được. còn đính kèm từ máy tính mà lỗi thì liên hệ admin thôi

----------


## Mới CNC

đính kèm cũng không được. Lấy link từ photobucket cũng lỗi. Sao vậy nhỉ?

----------


## anhcos

Bác dùng flickr hiển thị tốt.

----------


## kzam

Quả này dùng vơi UD2115 đc ko cụ?

----------


## minhhung999

Điều khiển dc ngon nhe bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> phôtbuchek hình như thu phí rồi nên ko up được. còn đính kèm từ máy tính mà lỗi thì liên hệ admin thôi


Đã ra nguyên nhân. Là do dung lượng file quá lớn nên không up được.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up.
Combo như hình. Ray em đã dùng vào việc khác. vitme 15 bước 20. Hành trình 880mm. 1500k ( không có ray nhé các bác)

----------


## Mới CNC

Vitme  phi 15 bước 5, ht 250 cho các bác làm trục Z. Giá 500k. (đã bán)

----------


## Mới CNC

Up ngày mưa ạ. 



Main intel g41 bao sống luôn. Không có CPU. 300k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Máy bắn vít này chạy tốt. Ấn xuống là chạy à phà.có chỉnh lực. Em ghét điện 100v. Giá 400.

Bác nào lấy cây me dài em kèm cho cây ngắn luôn. 500k. Không lấy gối BK là 400.

----------


## thuduc

> Đính kèm 56354
> Em xin phép up hình


Bác để cho em cây dài nhé, giá nhiêu ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

2 cây đó bán rồi. Thanks

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Đính kèm 59372
> Đính kèm 59373
> Vitme  phi 15 bước 5, ht 250 cho các bác làm trục Z. Giá 500k.


Cây này còn ko bác

----------


## Mới CNC

Còn đấy Hải.

----------


## HẢI

[QUOTE=Mới CNC;149397]Up ngày mưa ạ. 
Đính kèm 62996
Đính kèm 62997
Mớ lợn con 400k. Bao sống nhăn răng.

MẤY SỜ TÉP CÒN KO ANH ?

----------


## Mới CNC

Còn bạn nhé.

----------


## HẢI

> Còn bạn nhé.


loại step đó mấy dây ạ ? nhiu A ? mặt bích nhiu ? anh gửi stk cho e ! anh có zalo ko ?

----------


## Mới CNC

Bạn liên hệ zalo. 0913807696.
Step 56 lắp vừa 57 nhé. Loại này 6 dây. Đấu 4 dây càng dễ.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Mới CNC

sửu nhi là có thật các bác nhé! em up chút cái nào còn hình là còn hàng ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up nào 
Đính kèm 63469
đồng hồ so đế từ hoàn hảo. 1tr tròn nhé các bác.

----------


## Mới CNC

em có cái spindle chạy khí nén. bác nào có nhu cầu inbox em up hình sau.

----------


## Mới CNC

Có cái máy mài Hàn xẻng trước mua của Ngocsut ầm không dùng đến, bán lại lỗ tiền ship. ( đã bán) 
Đính kèm 63611

----------


## Mới CNC

Up hình spin khí nén.
Đính kèm 63667
Đính kèm 63668
Giá (đã bán)

----------


## Mới CNC

Up cuối tuần cho bác nào cần. Còn hình còn hàng. Giá em đã cập nhật lại ở trang trước.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up cho đỡ mốc.


Cái này mua của racing boy. Gần nhà không có xóm trọ nên bán lại ( lỗ tiền ship): 400k.
Các món ở trang trước em có cập nhật lại giá.
Spin khí lại có thêm 1 chú êm hơn con trước ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Có cái step 5pha phanh từ cứng ngắc. Tháo phanh ra test chạy êm. Bác nào yêu thì rước ạ. 50k. Ngoài ra một số hàng tồn còn hình đó ạ. Thanks các bác đã xem tin.

----------


## Mới CNC

Mớ step giá 400k ạ.
Đính kèm 66372

----------


## Mới CNC

Mạch phát xung. Em không biết cách đấu. Test chạy 1 chiều bác nào dùng được thì ủng hộ ạ. 200k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp ray IKO bót dài 556mm cho các bác tải nhẹ. Giá 400k.

----------

v0danh

----------


## Mới CNC

Up năm mới ! Thông tin bên trang 2 ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 68706
2 step PK268 quá quen thuộc ( xong ).

Ray 12 mới nguyên  ( chủ yếu lấy block) giá 200k.
Cảm ơn các bác xem tin.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Đính kèm 68706
> 2 step PK268 quá quen thuộc ( 300k).
> 
> Ray 12 mới nguyên  ( chủ yếu lấy block) giá 200k.
> Cảm ơn các bác xem tin.


step quay cốt nhẹ thì em lây nha

----------


## Mới CNC

> step quay cốt nhẹ thì em lây nha


Chạy ngon luôn nhé.
bác liên hệ alo, zalo: 0913807696

----------


## Mới CNC

cặp step pk268 đã xong.
tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi con đọng cơ dưới có bác nào dùng chưa và momen của nó đạt bao nhiêu Nm ạ? em tra theo mã nhưng không có luôn. chắc vì nó cổ quá! em cảm ơn!

----------


## Mới CNC

Up. Combo đến từ Mẽo bán 600k.
Hình hơi thiếu chi tiết, bác nào quan tâm em gởi hình trực tiếp ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Đính kèm 69142
> Up. Combo đến từ Mẽo bán 600k.
> Hình hơi thiếu chi tiết, bác nào quan tâm em gởi hình trực tiếp ạ.


combo là sao ạ?

trân trọng.

----------


## Mới CNC

3 drive chạy ngon lành, đầy dắc cắm. ( bay ).

----------


## Mới CNC

Động cơ 2 pha chạy ngon lành. Size 60×60. Dòng 4A. Có hồi tiếp. Giá; đã bán.

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp step sanyo size 56. Giá 300k.

----------


## Mới CNC

> combo là sao ạ?
> 
> trân trọng.


https://tinhte.vn/threads/tren-tay-b...-350k.2921498/

----------


## Mới CNC

Ok. Thêm thành viên mới.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 74281
Driver step 5 pha. 400k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 74282
Step 5 pha size 60 dài 90. Giá 250k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Bán lại bộ BLDC 800w. Giá; xong.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bán lại bộ BLDC 800w. Giá 650k.


Em gạch bộ này nhea 
Bác cho e sdt em hỏi thêm chút ạ
Thanks

----------


## Mới CNC

Bộn controller có sẵn nguồn 24v. xong.

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp ray 15 dài hơn 900mm. Mua của Gary Nguyễn. Nhưng sai khoảng cách giữa các lỗ ốc. So với thiết kế. xong

----------


## Ducnamtq89

> Cặp ray 15 dài hơn 900mm. Mua của Gary Nguyễn. Nhưng sai khoảng cách giữa các lỗ ốc. So với thiết kế. Bán lại 700k. 4 block.


E lấy cặp ray này nhé.k thấy sdt liên hệ.
Zalo 0373087777

----------


## Mới CNC

Cặp Ray 15 dài 580 block có cánh. Giá 600k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up Bộ 5 pha step. Giá: xong

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Mua bộ 5p+step trên nhé !

----------


## Mới CNC

> Mua bộ 5p+step trên nhé !


Bác lh zalo

----------


## Mới CNC

Cả cặp như hình, chạy ok. Giá: 400k.

Visme giá: 300k.

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 76564
Driver chính hãng leadshine. Xong
Đính kèm 76565
Đính kèm 76566
Đính kèm 76566Đính kèm 76566
Màn hình cảm ứng 7in. xong

----------


## Mới CNC

step 2pha 100k/4.

----------


## cuplit

Vít me còn k anh ? Đủ bk bf luôn k? Ht đc bn dài bn vậy

----------


## Mới CNC

> Vít me còn k anh ? Đủ bk bf luôn k? Ht đc bn dài bn vậy


Còn nhé. HT 170. Chỉ có BK. Bạn càn lh. 0913807696

----------


## Mới CNC

Up. Driver đã xong ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

up. màn hình 7 inch cũng xong ạ.

----------


## Mới CNC

Em cập nhật.
Bộ driver step 86. 550k.

----------


## Mới CNC

2 động cơ EZI servo có thể chạy với driver 2 pha như step. Giá: 450k cả 2.

----------


## katerman

> 2 động cơ EZI servo có thể chạy với driver 2 pha như step. Giá: 45k cả 2.


giá quá thơm

----------


## Mới CNC

> giá quá thơm


Gõ nhầm nhé bạn.

----------


## huanpt

> 2 động cơ EZI servo có thể chạy với driver 2 pha như step. Giá: 450k cả 2.


Không kẹt cốt gì thì mình lấy nhé.

(tb: 09091nhất phát 2 thất bát --> mình dịch không ra  :Frown: .)

----------

